# Best place to buy SX OS License



## samwhite03 (Dec 13, 2018)

What is the safest place to buy an SX OS License with quick delivery?


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Dec 21, 2018)

Normally most reseller of TX could email SX OS within 5 minutes once ordered. You could choose reseller in TX official web.


----------



## Rueleo (Dec 22, 2018)

txswitch They are the BEST and their customer service and support is Amazing


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 22, 2018)

Got sx os code all by yourself from Selly link here https://selly.gg/p/e42219ec, their code is from Mod3dscard.com.


----------



## Sadman (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got mine at txswitch.com and everything went smooth and fast, great customer service, got the code in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## midstor (Feb 4, 2019)

3ds-flashcard.com or mod3dscard.com

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



larrypretty said:


> Got sx os code all by yourself from Selly link here https://selly.gg/p/e42219ec, their code is from Mod3dscard.com.


hey man, the mod3dscard discord shares different selly links. Sharing them publicly can get them taken down easier + restocks are usually on new links making it more difficult for people to get the amazing SX OS. In the future, mind just dming them it or linking the discord? Thanks


----------

